# Time Limits on my wireless router?



## Hivetyrant (Oct 24, 2008)

My son recently purchased a computer, and he wants to get internet in his room. He plans to buy a D-link wireless router so we can emit wi-fi through the house, but I told him that I would only let him set it up if we can set time limits on it. Is there any way I can do this via the router, or at least make it look like there's something there. It's not that I don't trust him, but I don't want him getting on at midnight and running into some of the aweful crap that's out there.

And I'm not going to use any programs that are on the computer because he won't let me near it. He managed to set up double passwords on his admin and main profiles.

And I don't need any help on my parenting, so if you're going to make remarks about that, please don't.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many routers have scheduling capability that will allow/disallow connections from specific MAC addresses at programmed times. Check the exact model you're planning on purchasing.


----------

